# Compiled Writing Stuff



## kitreshawn (Apr 19, 2008)

Several months ago I started writing down my thoughts on writing in journal entries.  Some people said I should compile them in a single place.  Since I now have about 30 pages worth of stuff written I figured I would take the suggestion.

Anyone interested, the word file can be found at: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1234868/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 20, 2008)

A good summary of a number of the helpful writing tips I've garnered over the past couple of years from other sources, I'd say.
One thing I thought was a little odd, though, was a certain part when you talk about Mary-Sues.  Why is it bad to have a character who carries concealable weapons just because they might come in handy?  To me, that's less a mark of an MS than it's just a practical character.  Unless you meant come in handy as a plot device later on, but otherwise have no bearing on the story?

Oh, and if someone else already commented on that, nevermind.  I didn't read all of the comments on these, so I wouldn't know.

Otherwise, Elements of Style ftw.  Rule 23: Omit needless words.  Very handy, that.  I'm glad you included it.


----------



## kitreshawn (Apr 21, 2008)

Mostly because it is not something a reasonable person does.  People who carry around concealed weapons tend to do so because 1) their job (or whatever) requires it or 2) because they are freaking psycho.  Also, as I said in the Mary Sue thing, just one or two of the typical Mary Sue traits is not bad, most characters will have a couple.  It is once you start to get more than that (certainly more than 5) that you should worry.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 21, 2008)

Hmmm... I'd say it's more relative than that, though.  I in real life carry a knife with me, just because it's useful to have one around.  Technically, that's a concealed weapon, and neither does my job require it, or am I psycho (heh heh heh... no, seriously).  And if you lived in a real crummy neighborhood known for random acts of violence, maybe it'd be good to carry a pistol in your pocket for security.  That's why I was a little confused about that one.
But in any case, yes, it's having a lot that counts.  And actually, if you have none, your character will be really pretty boring, so it's actually good to have a few of these traits just to spice things up (think about it: old, fat, ugly guy with zero skills, zero intelligence, zero anything special about him.  Who wants to read a story about that guy?).


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 21, 2008)

kitreshawn said:
			
		

> Mostly because it is not something a reasonable person does.  People who carry around concealed weapons tend to do so because 1) their job (or whatever) requires it or 2) because they are freaking psycho.



I plan on getting a .45 pistol and most likely a Concealed Carry Permit at some point, and neither of those criteria apply to me.


----------



## kitreshawn (Apr 21, 2008)

Perhaps I should be more clear about what I am talking about here.

To the pocket knife and gun example: You only carry around one.  In the case of a pocket knife it is a useful tool that can be used for a lot.  If it is a utility knife it is a screw driver and many other tools as well.  In fact, most pocket knives are more of a tool than a weapon.

On the topic of concealed guns, I will basically just say that you are carrying one gun obviously (I would hope) for self defense.  If you read my post you will notice I said concealed weaponS.  Plural.  Carrying one handgun for the reason of self defense I personally would not consider insane.  However once you have a knife in your boot, another two up your sleeve, a gun on your belt, another under your arm, and a THIRD in your other boot (btw, this is a true example) you are either James Bond or a psycho.

That is specifically what I meant about the concealed weapons post.  You can rationalize a single weapon easily.  Once you are a walking weapon rack things are done broken.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 21, 2008)

Ohhhhh... okay.  That makes sense.  Yes, having an arsenal on hand just because it might come in handy is a little unusual.
Funny, though... that gives me an idea for a character concept.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah. I currently have a character who carries a sword with her everywhere she goes. But it is for self defense. The Universe she is in is not a pleasant one and to go unprotected in that city wouldn't be very smart, especially for a woman. But, yeah, I get your point about concealing multiple weapons.


----------



## kitreshawn (Aug 25, 2008)

IMO given that there is a clear universe it should be fine.  What I wrote specifically is that anyone who carries concealed weapons for no other reason than it "might come in handy" is a warning sign.  For instance, some college kid that carries around a sword all the time would obviously be out of place.

This also extends to odd weapons given the world you have.  If people have guns and laser pistols there is no reason for someone to use a sword (and even less of a reason for them to be the winner of a fight).  In those cases you need to have a very good reason to make the sword (or whatever) necessary.  A good example is Dune and its shields.  Lasers cause huge explosions when they strike a shield so nobody uses those on them.  And bullets would be stopped.  So you need a physical weapon that you can control the speed of in order to ensure that you go fast enough that the attack isn't blocked but not so fast that the shield repels it.  (Of course, this brings up other questions but that isn't the point).


----------



## Shouden (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know. My character carries a sword everywhere, but she also has a couple pistols that she occasionally uses for more daunting tasks (such as fighting off multiple foes) and as long range weapons. (Yeah not very ninja like to use a gun, but it is still good.) but I do get the whole "In the real world, carrying heavy weapons around with you is unrealistic." but then again, that's the fun of writing. Although, you are right that there should be at least an attempt at a good reason why the character is  carrying around a sword or more than one  concealed weapon or whatever.


----------

